# Peepoodo Episode 6 - BaruBaru Chan



## eelf (Jun 28, 2019)

when Peepoodo was playing his dating sim 3 of the options were

curling
SPH
ANPE

does anyone know what those are, and if its curling the sport (as a joke) or another sex thing?


----------

